# Friday and almost golf time!



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Nearly at the weekend boys and girls, what games do you have planned?

I have a rather quiet social weekend planned as I am off to Blarney in Co. Cork next week to play golf for my birthday.

However, Saturday this weekend I have a pairs betterball competition, and Sunday is a little grudge match with a couple of my friends from Essex. We will have a little pairs match play game, Essex v Herts for breakfast and beers!

Well whatever you get up to, I hope you all enjoy yourselves.

See you in a week or so.

Fitz


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I have no golf planned.  Too much snow on the ground but next weekend we are supposed to get a nice warm spell and hopefully it'll melt of the snow and signal the coming of SPRING!

Oh and I am off Monday too...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Whoa! Happy Birthday Fitz! Hope it was a great one...

I don't know how I missed this thread last week when it originated, so my sincere apologies for chiming in late.

With today being a Federal holiday and my office being closed, I have a three day working week, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday, because Thursday night I go to North Carolina for my granddaughter's 3rd birthday.

One of our congregants had her son in town from Detroit, so being an avid golfer, but snowed in at home, I tool him to play this morning at one place and this afternoon at another. It's the first time I've played 27 holes in one day for... probably 35 years. Oddly enough, while I'm stiff this evening, I'm not tired. Maybe my diet and little bit of exercise is starting to pay off!

The plans for North Carolina, weather permitting, are to play some courses my son-in-law knows about. The course at the University of North Carolina is supposed to be nice and he lives about an hour and a half from Pinehurst, but there's dozens of beautiful courses near him, so as long as it's reasonable warm, anything is fine. For him to play 36 holes in one day is nothing uncommon. I hope I can keep up with him.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It's actually Thurday over here, but it will be Friday it about 35 minutes. I plan on going golfinf tomorrow with my superhuman cousin.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I could be playing today, but I have other commitments, so it will have to wait. I do plan to hit the range again today though.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Rick with that statement you could P--- Off a priest. Your spoiled, here we are up to our butts in snow and frothing at the bit to play, and you've got other committments. I thought your retired?

Del


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Rick with that statement you could P--- Off a priest. Your spoiled, here we are up to our butts in snow and frothing at the bit to play, and you've got other committments. I thought your retired?
> 
> Del


I had already made a date with my sister to have lunch (we do it once a year to celebrate our birthdays), and I don't break dates, even with family members. 

The good news is, after lunch, I still had time to get in 9 holes.. The course is a soggy mess in between the remaining patches of snow. The Chinook winds were blowing out of the mountains at 30+ mph.... in other words, it was wonderful....


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

It's Saturday now but I'm going to horse racing...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I had a fit of stupidity and worked around the house today. I had intended to play late this afternoon, but I painted the flashing around the house and used a long extension pole to reach the highest spots. The silly thing was so heavy that once I was done, I could hardly lift my arms. I collapsed in bed for a nap while I did laundry and hope to feel alright tomorrow. It's 4 hours later now and my arms are still tired.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I seriously need to do some painting around my house - but when it's 50+ degrees outside I'm going golfing! I went out yesterday and plan to go back out tonight after work lets out for the day.

:laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was fine Sunday and today, I'm taking the extension pole back to work where I'd borrowed it.

Sunday was one of those days where my game was backwards. I am usually a very good putter, make a lot of up & downs, have a good sand game... My biggest problem seems to be missing greens, but that's getting better too.

Sunday, I missed fairways, still made good shots to hit some greens, but putted like a left handed ox. I don't average one 3 putt per round, but I 3 putted 3 times Sunday. The greens were reasonable enough, so nobody to blame it on but me. Twice I had sand shots I didn't get out of the trap and twice more, I got out and missed the putt.

I shot 84 and felt like I had actually hit the ball better than I have in quite a while, but how to you convince yourself with a score like that? I felt like the pros do when they shoot 69 and say they squandered so many opportunities it could have been a 64, or something like that. I could easily have shot 75...

As up and down as my game has been of late, I won't say it's coming back, but my comfort with the X18 irons is making a big difference and since my elbows aren't bothering me anymore, I guess my swing adjustments have taken root.

I think it's going to be a good spring and summer.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm going to the driving range on Saturday morning!!! Lucky me...with practice I'll be out onto the big field in May hopefully...obviously not at a pro level...or anywhere near there...


----------

